# Tropica Aquarium Soil



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Anyone ever used this? How does it compare to, lets say, ADA aqua soil?

I can't find too too much by google searching. They claim it enhances plant's natural colours/reds and encourages proper plant development.

I would just go with aquasoil, but I've obtained a bunch of gift cards for a big box store that only carries tropica's soil, flourite and eco-comp. I want something different than flourite/eco-comp.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

You might find more users over on UKAPS.org.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/feedback-from-tropica-soil-users.37603/

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/tropica-aquarium-soil.40137/


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have multiple tanks and have used both along with Netlea soil.
I honestly have not noticed any significant advantages of one over the other in relation to plant growth.
Regards


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

I have used it with no problems, I have 3 healthy tanks with it. I cannot compare as such, as it is the only planting specific substrate I have used. Similar to your situation, at the time it was the only in-stock available -part of a store credit purchase.


----------



## iamaloner (Jul 10, 2017)

I have used tropica and ADA and eco complete. 

My ADA Africana is breaking down after 21 months. I regret buying it as this is my main display tank now. And a very thin layer on top is turning powdery making it hard to clean the substrate. Not sure if Amazonia or the Malay one are any different. This is a 80 gallon tank. 

Tropica I have in a nano 7 gallon. Does well. Has held strong for over 3 years. Low tech no co2 no ferts plants grow very well. 

Ecomplete is my fav to be honest. It's hard as a rock and hasn't broken down since I first used it 4.5-5 years ago. It's in a 10 gallon tank. 

I'm planning on setting up more tanks. Maybe a new 120 gallon display or 2 stacked 55 gallon grow outs and I'm going back to eco complete. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

iamaloner said:


> I have used tropica and ADA and eco complete.
> 
> My ADA Africana is breaking down after 21 months. I regret buying it as this is my main display tank now. And a very thin layer on top is turning powdery making it hard to clean the substrate. Not sure if Amazonia or the Malay one are any different. This is a 80 gallon tank.
> 
> ...




Thanks, I ended up saving some money and using some existing fluorite and some new fluorite. I like it over eco complete, nicer grain size, stays a nice black colour and grows plants just as well in my experience


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

